# Help! No pigeon experience at all!



## minx88Lx (May 18, 2008)

hello,
Me and my partner have taken in what we think is a baby pigeon. It has all its feathers, (light grey) and dark brown eyes but it wont stand and it was just sitting outside on a step all day. Sometimes it will try and flap and there is nothing obvious (to us) that we can see wrong with its wings. I warmed it up by wrapping it in my work apron (all i had at the time) and putting it in a warm room and i have given it some peas and bread in warm water which it has eaten some of. It isnt making any noise. sometimes it looks alert and sometimes it looks sleepy.

I cant take it to the vets until tommorow morning, so how do i look after it tonight?
and
Whats wrong with its legs?
Thanks
Laura and dom.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Laura, thanks for taking in this bird. Can you post pictures by chance? It sounds like a pigeon, but whether it's a baby or not is hard to tell. Can you tell us what it's poops look like? We ask that of everyone. 
Also, does it's breast bone (called keel bone) feel sharp like it's very skinny? Keeping it warm is good and feeding it is ok since it seems like it's eating on it's own. There's probably nothing wrong with the wings but sounds like there may be a leg issue going on.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Also, can you tell us where you are? We might have someone close by that can help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this youngster. 

A picture would be really beneficial as mentioned.

I'm just wondering if the bird is squeaking/peeping, if that is how you figured it was a baby? It may or may not know how to eat on its own, just please make sure if it is eating at least a tablespoon of wildbird seed, or thawed and drained peas or corn a couple of times a day. 

Please follow instructions on this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265


----------



## minx88Lx (May 18, 2008)

*reply to your much appreciated help.*

Hi,
We are trying to get a picture on the net but we have just moved house so finding our tech bits is proving difficult! We are in Ipswich, UK, i notice alot of you guys are in America so finding someone near by might not be too easy! its poop is sometimes black and white and a bit runny and sometimes a bit greeny, yellowy and slimy. 
Thanks dom and laura


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We DO have some members in the UK, they may be able to help or direct you as to where you can find help.

I will alert them of this thread.

Thanks again for helping this youngster.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

minx88Lx said:


> Hi,
> We are trying to get a picture on the net but we have just moved house so finding our tech bits is proving difficult! We are in Ipswich, UK, i notice alot of you guys are in America so finding someone near by might not be too easy! its poop is sometimes black and white and a bit runny and sometimes a bit greeny, yellowy and slimy.
> Thanks dom and laura


Oh, we've got members in the UK. I just don't know where they are in relation to where you are. We'll send some PM's (private messages) to them. 
As far as the poops..........they don't sound REAL bad, but don't sound up to par either. This could be anything from as simple as a baby that's starving to an illness. Don't worry, whatever it is, it's nothing that you can catch. Hopefully we'll get some more people on here to help you out. Hang in there.


----------



## minx88Lx (May 18, 2008)

*...*

ps. its keel bone isnt sticking out, we just had a look at its legs and feet and there doesnt look like there is anything wrong with them, he / she just doesnt seem to be able / wanting to use them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It can be as simple as lack of calcium in the diet, or something more involved, like canker, cocci or more. These things can all be remedied, just good to get it resolved as soon as possible. Some avian vets will not take care of our noble feral pigeons, they just put them to sleep.


----------



## minx88Lx (May 18, 2008)

*...*

ok,
at the moment its demolishing peas, if the poor thing isn't in any significant pain i promise i wont let a vet put it to sleep and i will look after it until it can stand again. Even if it means i have stumbled across a new pet. Is it possible to overfeed it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

minx88Lx said:


> ok,
> at the moment its demolishing peas, if the poor thing isn't in any significant pain i promise i wont let a vet put it to sleep and i will look after it until it can stand again. Even if it means i have stumbled across a new pet. Is it possible to overfeed it?


It really depends on it's age. I think SOMETIMES a baby just learning how to eat can over do. I wouldn't let it eat TOO much at one time. Is the bird drinking water too? You may be surprised at how quick some, maybe even most vets are to put a pigeon down.........they are tough little birds and can overcome a lot......more than most birds. We've seen them come from deaths door more times than you can imagine. And........they make wonderful pets, if that's what the end result is..............


----------



## minx88Lx (May 18, 2008)

*...*

he / she isnt drinking any water but i have soaked all the food in water and he / she is eating that so hopefully he /she wont dehydrate. we have made her a little nest out of tissue and newspaper hopefully this will do her for tonight.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there! I'm from the UK and I have sent you a private message giving you details of someone who can help.
Jayne


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I have found two birds in this condition before, and the lower spine was broken...one from falling out of a nest (magpie), the other was an adult pidge hit by a car...there was nothing that could be done...I hope this isnt the case


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi,

Not much in your area really, but sometimes just calling one of these numbers they may know of someone who can help you. The last two may have contact numbers you could call.

Tania x


*Suffolk
Bungay
Bungay Wildlife Rescue
01986 893675
Wherry Road
birds of prey and all land birds, all British mammals
*

*Eye
Anglian Wildlife Rescue 24hr
01728 76624
/ 628624. Bucks green, Bedingfield
All wildlife* 

*Suffolk
Woodbridge
RSPCA
01473 623280
24 emergency help*

*Suffolk, South
Manningtree/Clacton area
Crow Rescue
01255 863812
Beaumont-***-Moze
Injured crows. Martin & Kym*


----------



## minx88Lx (May 18, 2008)

*...*

hello,
i will get in contact with someone as soon as i can, however im a student and i only have a mobile which at the moment has no credit. If the birdys lower spine is broken will it be in pain or will this have damaged its nerves? My partner wants me to take it to at least someone so we can be sure of what is wrong with her, will a vet be as willing to put her down if we tell them we are willing to look after her?
Thanks
Laura


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Laura - I too want to thank you for taking this piji in  I'm not sure about vets in the UK, but you may want to just tell the vet it's your pet. Sometimes they approach a pet differently as opposed to a feral. Also, if you have friends that have pets they may be able to recommend a caring vet -- and one that might have student rates.


----------



## minx88Lx (May 18, 2008)

just to update we took her to a vet and told them we were willing to care for her but they said that she had in fact most probably broken her back and she would only be distressed if we took care of her. We have to take her back soon so they can put her to sleep. Its a sad ending but i have learnt so much about pigeons overnight and i will be very upset to see her go.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Most probably?  Did they make radio's?
"Most probably" is not enough to take away the only thing this pigeon has: LIFE. If it is eager to eat, it wants to LIVE.
I had birds hit by a car who stayed paralysed for weeks, but at the end with some LTC (massage etc..) could stand up, walk, coo and eat, even mate, and enjoy life.
My vet also told me: broken back.
Please give this bird some time, pigeons are incredibily tough and have a strong will to heal and live.
Don't give up on him/her so soon, please.
Myriam


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Laura,

Your description sounds more like a collared dove than a feral pigeon to me. They often suffer from metabolic bone disease, which is caused by a lack of vitamin D3, calcium and natural daylight. That causes paralysis of the legs. They recover if given Gem Calcium Syrup. I can send you some if needed., just pm me your address.

Feral pigeons and wood pigeons can also suffer from metabolic bone disease. It is just more common in collared doves.

Vets know nothing about nursing wild animals back to health, which is why they recommend euthanasia. Another reason for paralysis can be bruising and swelling of the spinal cord, which can also heal.

Jayne has told me you can't phone me as you don't have credits on your moby. If you PM me your number I can telephone you.

This is a photo of two baby collared dove for comparison BTW I am in Norwich and we have an excellent sanctuary here that can help (Hallswood).


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Laura - Please give this little one a chance first... I've been amazed at what pigeons can recover from and go on to have happy lives. Besides, personally I wouldn't feel right about putting an animal down based on a "most probably" diagnosis from a vet  I hope you take Cyro up on her offer to help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cynthia, thank you for posting.

PLEASE do allow Cynthia to help, you asked for our help and she is one of the BEST in the field of rehabbers.


----------

